# Anyone in Surrey/Hampshire?



## Anna Anderson (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi, I would like to talk to anyone in surrey or hampshire.I live near guildford and i am 29 years old.Are there any local support groups out there?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im in the Richmond/Barnes sort of area. I don't know of any?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

bump


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi! im from oxfordshire and thought i'd reply to this anyway because guildford isnt too far away from me. well, an hr or so at least!!thought i'd say hi and say im a fellow UK sufferer. I havent seen many uk ppl on these boards!!


----------



## uk guy (Mar 31, 2003)

well I'm in Berkshire.. not far away!


----------

